# Upgrading my OBS



## wvmike (Sep 9, 2014)

I need help here.  I want to upgrade my Bradley 4 rack smoker to a 900 watt element and I can't find one.  Please help an old smoker!!


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello and good evening from a warm  East Texas, welcome to the forum. Lots of great information and real good people here.

Gary S


----------



## themule69 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mike 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...

If you will ask your question in the forum instead of roll call you will get a lot more responses.
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 10, 2014)

Also, if you haven't done so, check out the Bradley forums @ http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/index.php Lots of info on doing the 900w and dual element installs


----------

